# Another crawlspace thread; HELP



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

vb on the ground is good. secure to the blocks w/ tremco acoustical sealant, quality tape, boards tacked on, whatever will hold it. are you going to condition this space? search here for links to specific buildingscience.com articles; i think gbr in wash just posted one in a different thread.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are in Zone 3, possibly in the "warm & humid area": http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec001_par001.htm

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/published-articles/pa-built-wrong-from-start

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rawl-space-construction-performance-and-codes

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/crawlspace-insulation/

I'd run the walls to below grade, the plastic 6" up the foam board, and leave the top three inches open for termite inspection: http://termites101.org/termite-basics/termites-by-region

Take care of any Radon: http://energy.cr.usgs.gov/radon/rnus.html

That rim joist is R-1.25 per inch thickness: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...joist/files/bscinfo_408_critical_seal_rev.pdf

Gary


----------



## ndmick (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes ,my plan is to condition the crawl space.And thanks for all the info from both.I`ll try to get some pics today.When I look at all the pics of conditioned crawl spaces,they look like they covered the walls and insulation all the way up(except for the three inches at the top in my case)???


----------

